# Bernard is a DADDY!



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2017)

Bernard, one of the Callie D pups was bred to a Toli/pyr. Very nice girl and great guardian.
I have been on pins and needles ... well today she finally started whelping!
X-rays showed 8 definite pups  
*So far.*.. and get this.... 4 BOYS!  
Sounding like a repeat... waiting to hear what the rest are.

Not sure if we will be raising the pups here or not. We have better facilities to do so ... if not I guess I will be travelling A LOT!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## luvmypets (Jan 9, 2017)

So happy! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 9, 2017)

hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## TAH (Jan 9, 2017)

!!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2017)

Awww..... let's see.......Callie was your doggie daughter, so Bernard would be your  granddog.....the pups are your great-grand-dogs! If there are any girls, they'll be your great-grand-dogters!

Many years ago when my dog had puppies, I handed out dog biscuits in celebration of having grand-puppies. A stoned (marijuana) welder ATE his dog biscuit and asked for more.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 9, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2017)

Well she just had the 8 th one!
Boy
Boy
Boy
Boy
Girl
Girl
Boy (born dead) small
Girl

3 of the boys look just like Bernard! Not sure of the color of last two yet, been on phone and no pics of the last.


I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO wish they were here. I could hear their little squeaks.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing smells sweeter than puppy breath.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 9, 2017)

Awwww! Are you keeping any?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Awwww! Are you keeping any?


They aren't mine to keep.
I think they plan to keep 1-2.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 9, 2017)

Congratulations!!


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Jan 10, 2017)

I missed this.  Congrats on healthy litter!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 10, 2017)

I guessed it right… 

5 boys, 3 girls 

Does that mean I get a puppy? 

I think it should


----------



## Alexz7272 (Jan 10, 2017)

@Goat Whisperer I second! You deserve one


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't even start @Goat Whisperer


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2017)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Goat Whisperer I second! You deserve one



don't encourage her


----------



## Baymule (Jan 10, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I guessed it right…
> 
> 5 boys, 3 girls
> 
> ...



YES! you should get a puppy!



Southern by choice said:


> don't encourage her



And you say this to a forum full of enablers????  Now that is funny!!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 10, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Don't even start @Goat Whisperer


So you get Rita but @Goat Whisperer can't get a puppy as well??
Hmmm, how very selfish


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 10, 2017)

I won't encourage... In have a 2.5 year old dog who has the energy of a puppy. It'll be a good year or two from now before I am interested in puppies again. 




Ok I lied... Puppies are always awesome... You should get one...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 10, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Ok I lied... Puppies are always awesome... You should get one...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 14, 2017)

So this is from the day they were born.
The one I call Bernadette... A little Bernard Jr in the feminine. 

So funny, I am getting texts  that say things like
"I can't give up my babies"
"You know we are expanding the farm"
"I could really use one out as a family property guardian, two for the other field and with the property I really need a minimum of 5"

ME: 
I know.
Yes, you are and you need to keep that in mind.
Excellent idea, and yes you need a minimum of 5 and then some dogs are aging, need to think about that too.

  I am an enabler. I admit it. 




 
Little Bernadette... Bernard Jr in the feminine!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2017)

very cute! hopefully you can share more pictures as they grow


----------

